# eCall emergency call system needs service



## Jan Groenen (Jan 27, 2019)

I have received this error several times now and I was wondering if more people got it. After resetting it disappears for a while but it has show now 3 times the last month?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I looked up eCall, and it’s a GPS enabled system that calls emergency services for you if there is a crash. The alert you see is required if it can’t reach either GPS, cell signal, or if the emergency service number doesn’t work.


----------



## Michel Zehnder (May 10, 2016)

Well, I had it during my full drive, 170km, with good GPS and Cell Signal.
A reset helped, let‘s see how long


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Jan Groenen said:


> I have received this error several times now and I was wondering if more people got it. After resetting it disappears for a while but it has show now 3 times the last month?
> View attachment 23024


I didn't expect our cars to have this as a feature. I'm wondering if this integrates with governmental emergency services or just with Tesla.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Kizzy said:


> I didn't expect our cars to have this as a feature. I'm wondering if this integrates with governmental emergency services or just with Tesla.


It's a Eurozone requirement, it's probably not activated in the U.S.


----------



## Michel Zehnder (May 10, 2016)

Europe mandates this for new cars AFAIK. It integrates with the official emergency services


----------



## Swann (Jun 19, 2018)

I had the same today. (France). I will make a reboot tomorrow to see if it makes the trick. I also had the weird screen dispaly (psychedelic kind of). The screen rebooted it self (I was on the highway). The issue did not come back.


----------



## Rick423 (May 9, 2019)

Got the same problem, instantly, since I have my car (3 months). Reboot does not help. 
Tesla service says it will be fixed with a future firmware update. I assume they don't even know how to fix it. Anyone got a solution?


----------



## kort6776 (Apr 30, 2019)

Kizzy said:


> I didn't expect our cars to have this as a feature. I'm wondering if this integrates with governmental emergency services or just with Tesla.


I do not believe US spec cars have this.


----------



## Jan Groenen (Jan 27, 2019)

Did have it a while ago and it went away after a software update. Got it back after installing 2019.12.2. Also had 3 reboots while driving since a week.......


----------



## Swann (Jun 19, 2018)

kort6776 said:


> I do not believe US spec cars have this.


eCall is a European regulation for all new cars


----------



## Swann (Jun 19, 2018)

Rick423 said:


> Got the same problem, instantly, since I have my car (3 months). Reboot does not help.
> Tesla service says it will be fixed with a future firmware update. I assume they don't even know how to fix it. Anyone got a solution?


shut down electricity in the car by the menu. wait 10 minutes without touching anything. Press brake to bring back electricity. It did solve my error message.


----------



## Inga (Dec 6, 2019)

Jan Groenen said:


> I have received this error several times now and I was wondering if more people got it. After resetting it disappears for a while but it has show now 3 times the last month?
> View attachment 23024


Hello Jan, got the same problem. I will have apointmen next week in Tesla, but today I got message that I have to pay 200 dollars they send me bill. And offcorse now its working, but do they ask you pay for it? how its about garanty? need some information...


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Inga said:


> Hello Jan, got the same problem. I will have apointmen next week in Tesla, but today I got message that I have to pay 200 dollars they send me bill. And offcorse now its working, but do they ask you pay for it? how its about garanty? need some information...


They haven't done the work yet, right? Is it an estimate or did they specifically say you would be responsible for the cost of the repair?


----------



## Gabriel Pop (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi ! I have the same problem.
It`s a bug !!!
if you go to a service center they will want to change your gps antenna but this will not solve anything because the message will reappear instantly. 
I found (on the internet ) a weird way to get rid of the error message if it doesn't work after the first reset. 
First you have to do a hard reset with your foot on the brake, then charge the car to a DC charger. it worked for me twice, the second time after tesla service center sent me home without solving my problem. 
It must be a DC charger, not necessarily a Tesla, because an AC does not work.
I don't think it solves the problem definitively, but at least it removes the message that in my case made my map, GPS, video cameras and implicitly the autopilot inoperable. 
I hope it works for you too.


----------



## Bronek (Sep 27, 2020)

https://www.racoonlab.com/2019/04/tesla-model-3-ecall-emergency-call-system-needs-service-on-tesla/


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Bronek said:


> https://www.racoonlab.com/2019/04/tesla-model-3-ecall-emergency-call-system-needs-service-on-tesla/


"Press the SOS call button in the roof of the car and cancel the call immediately on the screen."

What?


----------

